# Wired CCK Not Orderable from DirecTV?



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

On the DirecTV website it looks like you can order the wireless CCK without a truck roll but not the wired CCK? Seems to me that a wired CCK is easier for the avereage person to install than a wireless CCK. I was considering switching to supported WHDVR mode from unsupported (have been runnning fine over my wired home network since just after the beta ended). However, since all my equipment, both DirecTV and home network, is in a single wiring closet I don't need or want the wireless CCK just the wired CCK. All my equipment has been self installed except for the dish on the roof. The last thing I want is for some tech to have to come into my house and touch my wiring setup. What is DirecTV's thinking on this?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993

Choose the option for self-installation.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

If you don't mind ebay, you can get the wired CCK for around $20. Just search for BB DECA.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993
> 
> Choose the option for self-installation.


That's exactly the issue Stuart. That option will ONLY ship the wireless CCK. That is what prompted my question.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

David Ortiz said:


> If you don't mind ebay, you can get the wired CCK for around $20. Just search for BB DECA.


Yes, I had seen them on ebay and that is most likely the route I will eventually take. I was trying to understand why DirecTV itself was only offering the wirless CCK for the self install option. Seems odd to me.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> Yes, I had seen them on ebay and that is most likely the route I will eventually take. I was trying to understand why DirecTV itself was only offering the wirless CCK for the self install option. Seems odd to me.


The wireless CCK can be installed inline at any receiver location (assumes SWiM). So it is truly capable of being self-installed.

The wired CCK needs its own port on a splitter. To install it at any receiver location, one might need a 2-way splitter and extra coax.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

mjwagner said:


> Yes, I had seen them on ebay and that is most likely the route I will eventually take. I was trying to understand why DirecTV itself was only offering the wirless CCK for the self install option. Seems odd to me.


The wireless does either wired or wireless and does NOT require its own splitter splitter port to implement. It's in line design makes for an install anywhere deployment without the potential of having to add other pieces to deploy.

While the wired one requires some planning and possibly an extra bit of stems and pieces to implement.

I'll replace my wired one with a wired implementation of the wireless CCK at some point but right now its all working so...

Don "gotta run Double Jeopardy is on" Bolton


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is possible to turn off and/or disable the wireless radio portion thru the settings interface?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to turn off and/or disable the wireless radio portion thru the settings interface?


Not through the settings, "but" you don't need to turn it on in the first place, if you're going wired.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Not through the settings, "but" you don't need to turn it on in the first place, if you're going wired.


So if you connect it "wired" the wireless radio does not turn on?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> So if you connect it "wired" the wireless radio does not turn on?


It stays in "listen mode".


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

Found out from another thread that you can turn the wireless section off thru the configuration GUI.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> Found out from another thread that you can turn the wireless section off thru the configuration GUI.


Which is the same as not turning it on. :lol:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2993
> 
> Choose the option for self-installation.


Here is the direct link to the product:

http://support.directv.com/app/answ...2LzEvdGltZS8xMzI1NjUzODk5L3NpZC9zWVJ6d2dOaw==

However if the system thinks you have one you cannot order another.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> Here is the direct link to the product:
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answ...2LzEvdGltZS8xMzI1NjUzODk5L3NpZC9zWVJ6d2dOaw==
> 
> *However if the system thinks you have one you cannot order another*.


I'm not quite sure if this is necessarily true. I was able to order two of the wireless CCK from the DirecTV website (several weeks apart between orders).

Also, when logging into my account and trying to order another one (from the link above), there was no problem placing another order for the CCK. I just did not complete it though, as I had no need for another one. Nonetheless, it does seem possible to order more, if need be - Unless, of course, the system has not updated and still thinks that I don't have any.

EDIT: My mistake. As I had mentioned, I ordered the Wireless CCK. If you meant to say that you cannot order additional Broadband DECA CCK's (NOT Wireless) from the website, then I have no experience in that regard.


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Which is the same as not turning it on. :lol:


Not meaning to be argumentative but not necessarily. Having the radio on and "listening", which I believe is the default, is not the same as having the radio off. I wanted to make sure that it was possible to turn the radio off completely.
It is all moot anyway as since there is no $ advantage to me between buying the wireless CCK from DirecTV (the only option from them) or buying the wired CCK from ebay I will just get the wired version from ebay and not have to worry about it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

mjwagner said:


> Not meaning to be argumentative but not necessarily. Having the radio on and "listening", which I believe is the default, is not the same as having the radio off. I wanted to make sure that it was possible to turn the radio off completely.
> It is all moot anyway as since there is no $ advantage to me between buying the wireless CCK from DirecTV (the only option from them) or buying the wired CCK from ebay I will just get the wired version from ebay and not have to worry about it.


To know if there is really any difference, between being disabled and only in listening mode, one would need to open up the unit and probe the pins. I think the main point is whether it is transmitting or not, which either leaving in the listening mode or disabling will do.
The wireless, whether used as wireless or not, does have the advantage of being connected in line to a receiver that the non wireless doesn't.


----------



## pjneder (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been reading this with interest, since I want access to this service. I want to summarize what I have and then what I understand and what I infer from this thread. If I have it figured out correctly, then I will know how to proceed.

My setup:
1. I have a central wiring point in my laundry room.
2. The cables from the dish come to a multi-switch installed in the cabinet.
3. I use existing RG-6 to connect various rooms to the multi-switch. (no SWiM)
4. I have 2xCat5e to each room and a switch in the closet.
5. I run WIRED WHDVR service since the beta with no problems. (i.e. unsupported)

My understanding and inferences:
1. The WIRELESS self-install CCK device (the one we can order from DTV) needs at least one wire from the multi-switch.
2. The wireless CCK also has a wired ethernet connection.
3. The wired ethernet connection can connect to your existing 10/100/1000 home network at anypoint.
4. The CCK is configured via some interface. Is it via the DVR or web based from a PC?

Please verify my assertions or correct any mistakes. I'd really like to get the CCK, but I'd prefer to know what I'm getting.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pjneder said:


> My understanding and inferences:
> 1. The WIRELESS self-install CCK device (the one we can order from DTV) needs at least one wire from the multi-switch.
> 2. The wireless CCK also has a wired ethernet connection.
> 3. The wired ethernet connection can connect to your existing 10/100/1000 home network at anypoint.
> ...



It needs a coax connection when it is part of the coax networking [DECA]. It can be used as an ethernet to wireless bridge too, without a coax connection.
yes
yes
The receivers have a menu to set it up and there is a GUI in them for setting them up through a PC and the ethernet.


----------



## pjneder (Jul 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> It needs a coax connection when it is part of the coax networking [DECA]. It can be used as an ethernet to wireless bridge too, without a coax connection.


VOS, thanks for the reply.

I must confess to still being confused based on your comment above.

I do NOT use DECA, since I happen to have pre-existing fixed Cat5 wiring.

So, I guess I'm still not understanding how this device actually "sits" in the network. Is it going to connect to my wireless AP then serve data to the DVR via ethernet? Does it use the single ethernet port to talk to the internet and to the DVR?

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pjneder said:


> VOS, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I must confess to still being confused based on your comment above.
> 
> ...


Maybe this helps:









since you already have Cat5, not quite sure why/what the wireless would be used for.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with VOS. With ethernet connections already in use at each receiver, the CCK will be of little benefit.

Unless you opt to go the DECA route and abandon the Cat5 connections, the only other situation in which you will "need" the CCK is to bridge a DECA-Only receiver into you system, such as a H25, which has no ethernet input jack.


----------



## pjneder (Jul 9, 2009)

OK, I see what you are saying now.

*To clarify why I might be in the weeds, I think that the CCK provides some sort of gateway/key/access to the Cinema content.

Maybe I have just been ignorant the whole time. If I understand this correctly now, then I would believe that since my DVR's have access to the internet via my wired network I have access to the Cinema content.

Do I already have access to all of the Cinema connection material? How would I know?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

pjneder said:


> OK, I see what you are saying now.
> 
> Maybe I have just been ignorant the whole time. If I understand this correctly now, then I would believe that since my DVR's have access to the internet via my wired network I have access to the Cinema content.
> 
> ...


Not sure how to show you that "you do", but if you're hardwired to the internet, "then you do" [or at least a CCK ain't going to do anything more for you].


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pjneder said:


> OK, I see what you are saying now.
> 
> Maybe I have just been ignorant the whole time. If I understand this correctly now, then I would believe that since my DVR's have access to the internet via my wired network I have access to the Cinema content.
> 
> ...


Select to view the On Demand content (or just go to Channel 1000). If you see the content there, you got it.

- Merg


----------



## pjneder (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah-ha! So I've been wasting my time trying to solve a problem that didn't exist. I had seen some of the VOD stuff before, but I thought it was more from the dish.

The claim about 7000 items at no extra charge is a little dodgy, since many of them come only from premium services or PPV, but still there is a lot of stuff there to watch!

Thanks for all of the help and clarification. Maybe this thread will helps others who are confused about what the CCK does.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

pjneder said:


> Ah-ha! So I've been wasting my time trying to solve a problem that didn't exist. I had seen some of the VOD stuff before, but I thought it was more from the dish.
> 
> The claim about 7000 items at no extra charge is a little dodgy, since many of them come only from premium services or PPV, but still there is a lot of stuff there to watch!
> 
> Thanks for all of the help and clarification. Maybe this thread will helps others who are confused about what the CCK does.


If you see any items listed on the VOD channels or DirecTV Cinema channel with a green checkmark, that means it has already been downloaded to your receiver and you can start to watch it immediately. All other VOD content needs to be downloaded first (or at least start downloading) before you can watch it.

- Merg


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

pjneder said:


> Ah-ha! So I've been wasting my time trying to solve a problem that didn't exist. I had seen some of the VOD stuff before, but I thought it was more from the dish.
> 
> The claim about 7000 items at no extra charge is a little dodgy, since many of them come only from premium services or PPV, but still there is a lot of stuff there to watch!
> 
> Thanks for all of the help and clarification. Maybe this thread will helps others who are confused about what the CCK does.


The CCK is an adapter or coupler if you will that allows two way passage of Ethernet traffic through coax (DECA) to traditional cat{X} cabling and equipment.

Nothing more than that.

Don "just a man and a horse being hung out there" Bolton


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

mjwagner said:


> Not meaning to be argumentative but not necessarily. Having the radio on and "listening", which I believe is the default, is not the same as having the radio off. I wanted to make sure that it was possible to turn the radio off completely.
> It is all moot anyway as since there is no $ advantage to me between buying the wireless CCK from DirecTV (the only option from them) or buying the wired CCK from ebay I will just get the wired version from ebay and not have to worry about it.


How much is the wired unit on e-bay??

I just bought the wireless CCK from D* for $25


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sdirv said:


> How much is the wired unit on e-bay??
> 
> I just bought the wireless CCK from D* for $25


Probably about the same. The wired works exactly the same as the wireless except that it must be hardwired. The wireless can work wired or wireless and also can work as a pass through in that it doesn't need its own private coax cable.

- Merg


----------

